

Let's conquer back our privacy to boost innovation and freedom - DaddyDuck
http://blog.cozycloud.cc/mantra/2013/04/24/privacy-boosts-innovation/

======
nodata
How do you conquer back something?

------
orangethirty
I don't understand that blog post.

~~~
DaddyDuck
It is an attempt to outline the current shift in attitude towards privacy from
different perspectives.

Governments want more transparency on usage of personal data and give users
access to their personal data. Have you heard of Smart Diclosure and Midata?

It happens that giving users back their data and enable them to do whatever
they want with it, is not a threat to innovation. Quite the opposite. It seems
to me that there is very pertinent approach such as VRM that would benefit
customers and companies.

Does it make more sense to you now?

~~~
orangethirty
Yes. Yes, it does. Thanks. I do agree that privacy and user data is a big
issue that is about to become a mainstream issue. But, how does putting my
files in a private cloud fit into all of this?

~~~
DaddyDuck
The First reason is because it gathers everything that concerns you in one
place. You can have your browsing history, your geolocation history, your
purchase receipt, your account statements... anything that concerns you and
that you could automatically receive from third party. There is also data you
produce your like your holiday pictures, your running itinerary and
performance... This is very convenient simply to access it, but the real value
lies in letting users total control and freedom in the way they decide to use
it. There is no restriction for the user to access its data, no restrictive
API, it's there and ready to be used. Programmers can develop their own tools
to do quantified-self for instande and mashup any data they want. Also
applications can develop like for instance, a "travel" app. Everything related
to your travel, from pictures, to receipts to persons you met are in your
private cloud, and this hypothetical app would be a way to remind a journey
differently. Because everything run in your personal place you control, there
is no need to communicate your data in many case hence the bonus for privacy.
That doesn't mean you isolate yourself from companies, data disclosure project
aims to give users a way to correct information companies hold on the user, to
update their information in one place, and to let them remove information they
don't want. More trust is good for business. Users could decide to share more
data with companies and receive discounts, or directly give feedback on the
product. Ultimately it is all about giving users the same tools that companies
have to deal with the relationship. It brings more transparency and control
over privacy. If I sparked your curiosity, I highly recommend you reading
about project VRM by Doc Searls, and visiting the Personal Data Ecosystem
Consortum. All this could seem crazy right know but this is really happening
pushed by government's Data disclosure projects. The U.K. already made
compulsory for some industry(energy, telecommunication..) to disclose personal
data to empower users.

